# Malted Milk Ice Cream with Blackberry Topping



## Raine (Jun 8, 2004)

Malted Milk Ice Cream with Blackberry Topping

                        CAKE
                        PAM
  1 cup cake flour
  1 teaspoon  baking powder
  1/4 teaspoon  salt
  1/2 cup sugar
  1/2 stick unsalted butter -- room temp
  1  large egg
  1 teaspoon vanilla extract
  1/3 cup whole milk

                        ICE CREAM
  11 large egg yolks
  3/4 cup  golden brown sugar -- packed
  3/4 cup  malted milk powder
  6  tablespoons  bourbon
  1 1/2 tablespoons  vanilla extract
  2 1/4 cups  whipping cream
  2 1/4 cups  whole milk
  1  cup  plus 2 tablespoons sugar

                        TOPPING
   1/2 cup  water
  6 tablespoons  sugar
  4  1/2 pint containers  blackberries -- divided

For cake, preheat oven 375F

Spray 9" diameter springform pan with PAM

Sift flour, baking powder, and salt 3 times into medium bowl

Using electric mixer, beat sugar and butter in another medium bowl until
blended.

Add egg and vanilla and beat until thick about 3 minutes

Beat in dry ingredients in 3 additions alternately with milk 

Spread batter (it will be thin) into pan.

Bake until tester comes out clean about 15 minutes.

Cool pan on rack. Remove pan sides. 

Cut enough off top to make 1/2" think layer.

Reattach sides of pan leaving cake layer in pan.

For ice cream, whisk first 5 ingredients in large bowl to blend.

Stir cream, milk and 1 cup plus 2T of sugar in heavy large saucepan over
medium heat until mixture comes to simmer

Gradually whisk hot mixture into yolk mixture

Return to pan and cook over medium heat until custard thickens enough to
coat spoon, stirring constantly about 3 minutes - do not boil

strain custard into a large bowl. Set over pot of ice and water. Cool 1
hour, - stirring often

Process custard in ice cream maker according to manufacturer's instructions

Spread ice cream over cake in pan. Cover and freeze until firm, at least 4
hours and up to 2 days

For topping, stir 1/2 cup water and sugar in heavy large saucepan

Add half of the berries and bring to a boil

Reduce heat and simmer until syrup thickens, mashing berries with back of fork, about 12 minutes

Pour into medium bowl. Gently stir in remaining berries

Cover and chill until cold, at least 3 hours and up to 1 day

Using hot knife, cut around pan to loosen ice cream cake.

Remove pan side and transfer cake to platter

Spoon half of the berry topping onto the center of the cake

Cut cake into wedges and serve, passing remaining topping separately.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry good. Alas, I think Im lazy. Or I need a better kitchen.  :roll:


----------

